# Urgent: need info on Bluebeard's Castle Villas II, RCI 7654



## CatLovers (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a Studio Unit 250 (apparently in the building with an elevator) at this resort on hold.  All the reviews on TUG relate to Bluebeard's Castle (RCI 0796).  Can any owners or exchangers provide insight into advantages/disadvantages of this property?  The big disadvantage for us is that there is obviously no beach, but what else makes up for it?  How far away/good is the pool?  Any advice on any aspect you consider important would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tia (Mar 20, 2006)

We own the Castle, and at the Beach Club here which is on a beach(trades II  and FF points). We like both equally. The Castle is close to town & the cruise ship harbor, so walkable if you choose during the day. You'll have wonderful views from the balcony. Two dinner dining options on the property, day time there is the pool bar/grill, plus a convenience store. There are many stairs as the Castle is on a hilltop, the elevator is only in the one building. http://www.bluebeards.net/BBLayout.html 

We rent a car at the airport as taxis are pp and got to be expensive, but for first timers maybe taxi to/from the airport then after you see the place in day light decide if you want to drive. Believe they offer a shuttle trip to Megans Bay for a small fee ~ x2 week, and some other optional activities you find out about at the Sunday am gathering. Make sure you get to ST John while there.

When we bought the Beach Club we weren't sure we were going to like being way out there, but they each have their own benefits and a driving /renting a car sure helps at both as we are always on the go.


----------



## irbyjr (Mar 20, 2006)

*Bluebeard's Castle*

Unit 250 (a studio with partial kitchen, I think) is located on the third floor of the Hilltop II building, that I consider the best-located building in the resort (others probably will disagree).  There are two elevators, the rear-located one being closest to your unit.  You will have a great view of the town, harbor, and about half of the cruise ship docks.  The pool deck is up one level from you, and about a 50-60 yards walk from the elevator.  The pool is not as large as we would like but it is OK.  Try the Room-With-A-View restaurant that overlooks the pool area, or the Pool Bar at the pool.

You can walk to town, but *only* in the daytime.  Have fun.


----------

